# الهليكوبتر... ميكانيكيتها، ميزاتها وطريقة عملها



## jouini87 (14 فبراير 2010)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
اخواني الكرام 
جميعنا من هواة العاب الريموت كونترول على اختلاف انواعها. بسبب واقعيتها وميكانيكيتها الشبيهة تقريبا للاليات الحقيقية وبسبب قيادتها الشيقة التي لا تخلو من المخاطرة بالطائرة او غيرها عند قيادتها، فهي بحاجة لخبرة وتمرينات كثيرة قبل قيادتها للسيطرة عليها بدون تحطيمها، وهي ايضا بحاجة لصيانة دائمة وتفحص قبل الاقلاع بها​ 
موضوعنا اليوم عن هليكوبتر الريموت كونترول وكيفية عملها والاجهزة الدقيقة وميكانيكيتها المزهلة فعلا والحساسة ايضا في نفس الوقت​ 







 


حيث تعد طائرة الهليكوبتر من اكثر الطائرات مرونة وفاعلية من حيث التحكم والطيران فهي اكثر الطائرات قدرة على المناورة والتحرك في كل الاتجاهات والثبات في الجو عمل حركات الثري دي وحتى انها تستطيع الثبات بالجو راسا على عقب​ 
وتختلف هذه الطائرات في قدراتها فهناك كما نعلم طائرات ب قناتان وهناك بثلاثة او اربعة وحتى ستة قنوات وطبعا لكل مميزاتها وقدراتها فالطائرات البسيطة المكونة من قناتان او ثلاثة غير قادرة على ارضاء سائقها لذلك لا تعد من العاب الكبار كما ذوات الاربع والست قنوات​ 
في كلامنا هنا سناخذ الطائرة ذات الستة قنوات باعتبارها الاكثر تطورا​ 
تختلف الهليكوبتر عن الطائرة العادية 
اولا بانها تستطيع الطيرات بشكل عامودي 
ثانيا استطاعتها الدوران عبر محورها
وثالثا وامتعها انها تستطيع التوقف والثبات في الجو دون ان تتحرك​ 
اجزاء الهليكوبتر​ 
اولا والجزء الاهم المروحة الرئيسية وعمودها الناقل للحركة والقابلة للتحرك في كل الاتجاهات​ 


 
طبعا في هذه الصورة شفرات المروحة غير موجودة والشفرات ذات النوعية الجيدة تصنع من مادة الفيبر غلاس القوية والخفيفة كما في هذه الصورة​ 


 

وطبعا هذه المروحة تعمل بشكل افقي مما يسحب الطائرة افقيا على عكس الطائرات العادية ونتيجة لدوران هذه المروحة باتجاه عقرب الساعة بقوة وسرعة تنتج عنها حركة دوران عكسية يجب السيطرة عليها وهنا ياتي دور الجزء الثاني واهميته لا تقل عن اهمية المروحة الرئيسية​ 
الجزء الثاني مروحة الذيل او المروحة الخلفية​ 


 
كما ذكرنا سابقا نحن بحاجة لاداة تمنع دوران الهليكوبتر بعكس دوران المروحة الرئيسية وابقاء الطائرة بالاتجاه المراد تثبيتها فيه وهنا تاتي دور مروحة الذيل التي تدور باتجاه معاكس لقوة دفع المروحة الرئيسية في طائرات الهليكوبتر هناك ثلاثة انواع لميكانيكية مروحة الذيل فهناك المروحة التي تعمل بمحرك كهربائي صغير وهذه التقنية لا تعتبر احترافية و هي كما في هذه الصور​ 


 


 
وهناك مروحة الذيل التي تعمل عن طريق حزام او قشاط يستمد حركته من المحرك الرئيسي للمروحة الرئيسية ويعتبر طريقة احترافية وهو الطريقة المستعملة ايضا في طائرات الهليكوبتر التي تعمل على النايترو وهو كما في هذه الصورة المكررة​ 


 
وهناك الطريقة الثالثة والاكثر احترافيه وهو تحريك مروحة الذيل عن طريق ناقل للحركة مشابه لناقل الحركة الموجود في السيارات والذي ينقل حركة المحرك الى العجلات الخلفية وهنا ينقلها الى مروحة الذيل والصور توضح المقصود​ 


 


 


 
وهذه الطريقة مستخدمة ايضا في سيارات الريموت كونترول النيترو رباعية الدفع​ 
الجزء الثالث وهو طبعا المحرك سواء الكهربائي مع متحكم السرعة الخاص به او محرك النيترو والمعروف للجميع والمحرك هنا يجب ان يكون اقوى من محرك الطائرة العادية اذا نظرنا مقارنة الى الوزن بين الطائرة العادية وطائرة الهلكوبتر و طبعا يجب ان يكون عزم محرك الهليكوبتر اقوى ولذلك يعمد المصممون الى وضع ترس كبير ياخذ سرعة المحرك ويحولها الى عزم وهذه صورة لهذا الترس​ 


 
الجزء الرابع وهو السيرفوات​ 


 
وهي هنا الاساسية في توجيه الطائرة اعتمادا على قرائة الاوامر القادمة من الريموت كونترول عن طريق الرسيفر او المستقبل فهناك في الطائرات الكهربائية اربعة سيرفوات رئيسية و طائرات النيترو خمسة والخامس لزيادة او تقليل تدفق النيترو الى المحرك وبالتالي زيادة او نقصان سرعة دوران المحرك و يستعاض عنه في الطائرات الكهربائية بمتحكم السرعة الالكتروني 
ويتحكم في المروحة الرئيسية ثلاثة سيرفوات اولها السيرفو المسمى servo of the blade holder ووظيفته انه كلما زدنا سرعة المحرك قام ببرم او لف المراوح قليلا بعكس بعضهم ليزيد دفع الهواء فلكما كانت المراوح معاكسة لبعضها كانت قوة الهواء المدفوعة لاسفل اكثر​ 


 


 


 
وهذه الصورة توضح البلايد هولدر فاذا برمت الاولى باتجاه اليمين قليلا برمت الاخرى باتجاه اليسار وهكذا 
اما السيرفو الثاني فيحرك المراوح باتجاه الامام قليلا او الخلف وهكذا اذا تحركت المروحة قليلا للامام فان الهليكوبتر تتحرك كلها الى الامام وان تحركت الى الخلف فان المروحية تتحرك الى الخلف 
اما الثالث فيحرك المروحة الى اليمين او اليسار وكذا المروحية 
وهذه الصورة توضح حركات المروحة وكيفية توجيه المروحة اماما وخلفا و يمينا ويسارا​ 


 

وهذا هو الموجه الذي يستلم الحركة من السيرفوات و يوجهها الى المروحة والمسمى Swashplate​ 


 


 

وهذه الصور توضح توصيل السيرفوات بال Swashplate والتي تنقلها بدورها الى المروحة​ 


 


 


 


الجزء الخامس وهو جزء مهم جدا وهو ال gyro​ 


 
ووظيفته حفظ وتعديل توجيه الطائرة وهناك انواع منها ويستخدم هنا نوعان الراسي والافقي واما الاحدث فهو الافقي ووظيفة الجايرو انه يحفظ الاتجاه الاساسي للطائرة وهو يحافظ على بقائها بشكل افقي وباتجاه واحد كي لا تقوم الهليكوبتر بالدوران حول نفسها والحديث عن الجايرو يطول جدا فهو قطعة حساسة وبحاجة لخبير لضبطها جيدا وهي تستخدم ايضا في الطائرات العادية وهو يتصل بالرسيفر ويستقبل الاوامر من الرسيفر ويوجهها الى سيرفو الذيل و بهذه الطريقة يتحكم بحركة الذيل عن طريق بوصلة الكترونية موجودة بداخله​ 
الجزء الثالث والذي كلنا نعرفه البطارية والافضل هي بطارية الليثيوم​ 




هذه الصورة مصغره ... نقره على هذا الشريط لعرض الصوره بالمقاس الحقيقي ... المقاس الحقيقي 800x600 والحجم 125 كيلوبايت .


 

وتقاس سعة البطارية بعبارة تسمى mah وكلما زاد رقم ال mah تزداد مدة طيران الطائرة فمثلا هناك بطاريات 1000 mah وهناك 2200 mah وهكذا بحسب حجم الطائرة وقدرتها​ 
الجزء الاخير وهو بدن الطائرة وما يشمله من المهبط والجسم الرئيسي و عمود الذيل وميكانيكيات اخرى جانبية و بلاستيك المقدمة​ 
منقول​


----------



## مهندس أيمن حسن (14 فبراير 2010)

موضوع ممتاز
ربنا يكرمك و يجازيكى خير علية


----------



## ابوراكان عليان (15 فبراير 2010)

شكررا جزيلا لك موضوع مفيد


----------



## jouini87 (15 فبراير 2010)

مهندس أيمن حسن قال:


> موضوع ممتاز
> ربنا يكرمك و يجازيكى خير علية





ابوراكان عليان قال:


> شكررا جزيلا لك موضوع مفيد


بارك الله فيكم إخواني


----------



## dreams1804 (20 فبراير 2010)

*السلام عليكم 

هذا تميز , شكراً لك
شكرا كثيرا على مجهودك*​


----------



## nac8 (21 فبراير 2010)

شكرا لك على هده التوضيحات


----------



## بن عاطف (22 فبراير 2010)

الف شكر على هذه المعلومات القيمه بس كان ودي توضح مهمة الريشتين او العصاتين التي تحت المروحه الاساسيه وماذا اذا لم يكونو موجودتان ككثير من الطائرات هل مهمتهما الحفاظ على توازن الطائره في حال تحركها اورقصها بفعل الهواء افدنا بارك الله في الجيع


----------



## جابر حميد (23 فبراير 2010)

شكرا جزيلا على المعلومات القيمة


----------



## NIZARR (23 فبراير 2010)

موضوع مهم ومشو ِّق جزاك اله خيرا أختاه


----------



## مسلم سوري حلبي (17 سبتمبر 2013)

*جزاكم الله كل خير -موضوع مهم و مميز*

جزاكم الله كل خير و بارك الله بكم اخي 
لكن نطمع بملفات كاملة عن التصنيع و شرح القيادة و الصيانة خصوصا لطائرات المي العسكرية الروسية إن امكن


----------



## mega byte (1 أكتوبر 2013)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## saad_srs (15 يناير 2014)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## مسلم سوري حلبي (7 مارس 2014)

*جزاكم الله كل خير*

جزاكم الله كل خير و بارك الله بكم اخي 
لكن نطمع بملفات كاملة عن التصنيع و شرح القيادة و الصيانة خصوصا لطائرات المي العسكرية الروسية إن امكن
للضرورة


----------



## عبير الشرق (20 مايو 2014)

السلام عليكم
شكرا على الجهد المبذول
تحياتي


----------



## مسعد فرج (11 فبراير 2015)

جزاكم اللة كل خير نطمع فى توضيح مجزء


----------



## ahmedhani (27 مايو 2015)

شكرا جزيلا


----------

